# New OEM mods...



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Just installed the OEM M3 mirrors and Euro-spec M-Technic front bumper. 

The mirrors were easy to install, with the exception that the heater wires for passagner side were too short. Had to modify the wires but found out that BMW offers an extender harness. :tsk:

The bumper was fairly easy to install as well...

30 minutes to take the old one off
20 minutes to take the reinforcement beam off the bumper
20 minutes to mount the beam to the new bumper
20 minutes to install other parts (brake ducts, fog lights, mesh, gasket, etc)
And about 1.5 to 2 hours to mount and align the bumper (the biggest problem was the Torx50 bolts since it required a 10-inch extension and to place the car on wooden blocks  )!

Enough of the words, here are the pics...

Before...

















During...

























And finally, after...


----------



## Will ZCPM3 (Feb 11, 2005)

i know how you feel about those bolts, they are pita. looks good


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Looks great!!

Much less cluttered.


----------



## eatrach (May 25, 2005)

Looks way better. I never cared for the factory bumper that came on the 328 or 330 CI. Must have been a pain in the neck to detail those. 
I have a question for everyone. I have an E46 330i ZHP. Some guy had a front splitters, and the color was black. I think it is like that the one on that car on the race track above in the photo. Does anyone know who sells them? How much? and the phone number. Thanks
Eli


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

how much does the mirrors cost w/ installation?

i like the bumper, i thought the black things under the bumper get replaced too?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the compliment!  


eatrach said:


> I have a question for everyone. I have an E46 330i ZHP. Some guy had a front splitters, and the color was black. I think it is like that the one on that car on the race track above in the photo. Does anyone know who sells them? How much? and the phone number. Thanks
> Eli


You mean something like this?


MERZADY_BoY said:


> how much does the mirrors cost w/ installation?


The installation was easy, but you do have to get them painted by a body shop. You can buy the mirrors from Pacific BMW for around $380 (my buddy gave me his employee discount since he is a parts guy at a BMW dealership).


MERZADY_BoY said:


> i thought the black things under the bumper get replaced too?


What black things?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

eatrach said:


> Looks way better. I never cared for the factory bumper that came on the 328 or 330 CI. Must have been a pain in the neck to detail those.
> I have a question for everyone. I have an E46 330i ZHP. Some guy had a front splitters, and the color was black. I think it is like that the one on that car on the race track above in the photo. Does anyone know who sells them? How much? and the phone number. Thanks
> Eli


 Are you talking about me? 

Those are Club Sport Splitters that are OEM so you can get them at any dealer. I got mine from Pacific BMW for about $250 for the pair.


----------

